# Idea for a tree aerator.



## burnandreturn (Aug 15, 2004)

If I took a probe and probed for big roots and marked a "clear" spot. Why couldn't I build a three inch tube that connects to my jack hammer. It would have a foot pedal to clear the plug when you pull it out. Making nice clean 3 inch holes to fill with what ever? The biggest problem I see would be root damage. But it would be really fast.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by burnandreturn _
> * The biggest problem I see would be root damage. But it would be really fast. *


Faster than an auger, but the same problem with root damage. 

Let's face it, air tools are the way to go.


----------



## burnandreturn (Aug 15, 2004)

I have an air excavater. Just thought this might be quicker and less messy.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Aug 15, 2004)

Besides damaging roots you would most likely damage the soil structure in the plug. Do some research into soil glazing. Tree spades to a great job of glazing the soil structure. Spading into any soil that is in the clay corner of the soil triangle is setting the tree up for failure. 

Tom


----------



## arboromega (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah i agree with tom, if you want to help tree roots use the air tools.
but i will say tom that have planted thsnds of trees with large tree transplanters and had a very high sucess rate. they are great tools, but clay does glaze so i would use a abbrassive tool to score the soil prior to instalation


----------



## arboromega (Aug 16, 2004)

oops sorry guy, i guess i was greeing with you comment first...


----------



## bushman (Aug 20, 2004)

Why are you aerating the tree for ferting or moving


----------



## burnandreturn (Aug 20, 2004)

For root compaction.


----------



## bushman (Aug 21, 2004)

The air spade will do the best job for compaction.then mix compost or a slow release granular fert. then cover with some chips or a mulch.I have augered trees with a stil auger that works great but works you a little.auger every 1.5 to 2 apart and use a compost to backfill hole and stay away from the base of tree and do the process to the the dripline of the tree.


----------

